
Ask HN: What's one bit of advice you'd give to your younger self? - king_kerr
Thinking more along the lines of personal &amp; professional development.
======
bartvk
Start saving. There may come a time when you want to work on your own
projects. And it would be awesome to be financially independent.

------
gamechangr
There are so many of these threads...you may not get any response...so here's
a good one

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=372573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=372573)

~~~
king_kerr
Thanks

------
SirLJ
Start looking into quantitative stock trading systems, invest the time to find
a winning strategy + sound risk management and the compound interest will make
you a very rich person (reach person = someone who makes more money that he
needs to spend without working more than few hours a week if any), I really
wish I started 20 years earlier...

~~~
sordidasset
Any advice on where to look? I majored in finance because I thought this is
what I would learn. Instead they told me to trust in DDM. Waste of money.

------
oldmancoyote
Few worthwhile efforts are successful on the first attempt. Failure is just
another useful metric giving guidance for the next effort. Guilt has nothing
to do with failure.

------
sordidasset
Don't get the finance degree. Everything they teach you will be theory that is
literally from the 1950s and has been empirically proven incorrect. Almost all
the jobs open to you will require you to be fundamentally dishonest.

Go for a math or CS degree.

------
pasbesoin
Guard your health!

It is the foundation of happiness.

For the young (post-)entrepreneur HN tends to idolize, it is also the basis of
your productivity.

------
gt2
Always finish your projects and leave them in some workable state so you have
more projects to show or just look back on.

------
aregsarkissian
Don't ever borrow money.

------
brudgers
I am not as smart or as cool as I think I am...or rather, other people are
smarter and cooler than I think they are. The women are better looking than I
think and it's better to be nicer and kinder.

Good luck.

------
bhu1st
I'd remind myself to set a quantitative and measurable goal every once in a
while.

------
ankurdhama
Practice and learn critical thinking using first principles.

~~~
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
any books suggestions?

~~~
ankurdhama
try "think fast and slow"

------
shambolicfrolic
Don't count on the world being as advertised.

------
fujvvvv
Workout daily.

------
cm2012
Be more thoughtful to my wife.

------
MichaelBurge
Get started now.

------
tmnvix
You are not too old.

------
daimajia
Buy Bitcoin！haha

